

Clojure in the field (presented by Stuart Halloway) - silkodyssey
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Clojure-in-the-Field

======
bokchoi
If you're already familiar with clojure, you can skip the first 18 minutes or
so.

------
silkodyssey
Slides: [http://github.com/stuarthalloway/clojure-
presentations/raw/m...](http://github.com/stuarthalloway/clojure-
presentations/raw/master/ClojureInTheField-1up.pdf)

